# Need high-speed photo scanner



## fotoplug (Sep 10, 2010)

I have about 10 years worth of photo prints, ... 60% 4"x6", 25% 3"x5", 15% other.  I need a fast photo scanner.  A good quality scan from my HP OfficeJet 8500 takes about 90 seconds, not including time required to place & remove the photo from the scanner flatbed.  Ideal scanner would have a photo feeder where I just slip the photo into its grips and a scan takes place in less than 30 seconds.  I have a Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500, which is fast, but quality, because of protective carrier sheet, is less that what I get on my HP scanner.  Any recommendations?  

If what I want doesn't exist then what is next best?  High quality & quick speed are important.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2010)

With a flatbed scanner, you can scan more than one print at a time, if they will fit onto the bed.  Then it's up to you & the software to crop them back into individual images, if you want to.

You might try setting up a copy stand with a digital camera.  Mount the camera facing down and set up nice even lighting.  Then just place the photo into position and snap the shot.


----------



## jahcyber (Nov 26, 2011)

I actually did just that at the office a few months ago when we were required to submit digital copies of all our printed photos. I set up our 600D camera on a tripod and let it point straight down where I place 4 pictures at at time. The resulting digital copies are better than those we actually scanned. And it's a lot faster than scanning.

As for scanners, I still think a scanner with an automatic feeder is way better than a flatbed because you can leave it unattended while it does its thing.


----------

